# The loop on DTP steam wand grip



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I was just about to slice off the loop on my dtp steam wand grip when I thought I'd check to see if anyone else had done the same or bought another one to replace the stock piece? I find the rubber loop gets in the way particularly when I'm steaming a fairly small amount of milk and it seems it might be a lot easier without that loop.

Any advice?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hmm. Having just had a look at mine I don't think it would cause any problems as long as you didn't cut too far into the rubber. Mind you, have you just tried sliding it up above the bend out of the way? I did this and it gives much more space.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just get some wd40 / silicone under the rubber sleeve and you can slide it anywhere....

If you can unscrew the steam nozzle, you can even slide the sleeve right off the wand...


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the comments and ideas; I wanted to keep some padding on the bend but remove the intrusive element of the loop so I just bit the bullet and took a very sharp penknife to it and it shaved off the loop perfectly still leaving a nice thick rubber sleeve for me to position it with.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)




----------

